# Vostok Boctok watch stand design



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

my mate is into his Vostok watches and i am going to 3D print him a Vostok watch stand for Christmas, what's you guys opinion on this design?

anything you would add or remove or change?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks perfect to me.

Oh and I want one. :sadwalk:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

that's excellent, hope you can let us see it when its done


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It would also suit Raketa watches, nice design.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Stan said:


> It would also suit Raketa watches, nice design.


 



Edb1984 said:


>


 Or a more general USSR / CCCP stand for any vintage Russian watch


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

love it, if i had a stand like that i could be tempted to buy a Russian watch or two


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Interesting review of 3D printers on the Gadget Show the other day. The concensus was, they are rubbish :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

A cery unique watch stand good idea



jsud2002 said:


> A cery unique watch stand good idea


 I meant very , fingers not quite awake yet only had one coffee


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

fantastic, this really captures the image of the watch, your friend will love it.



let us know when production starts :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Interesting review of 3D printers on the Gadget Show the other day. The concensus was, they are rubbish :laugh:


 they are great, but you have to spend a week or two learning how to make your own designs - otherwise, they are rubbish because you can only print what other people have designed.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

your mate wont like any of the designs, but make them anyway and send them to me lol......... Really nice


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

a quick print to test it out looks a bit rough because i have not touched it up with sandpaper as its only a test copy, printed fine except the smallest rocket fins were too small for the printing program to translate into G-Code, bit of tweaking in size should sort that out.

the larger rocket gets a bit lumpy at the top as its got a bit too much material inside so i need to thin it out and speed up the printer and stick the cooling fans on so the plastic does not sag under the heat of the print head on it while its getting the top part finished.

all the gold parts are one piece (Solid) and the red part is one piece (Solid) and they just slot together.









as a few people have mentioned - if anyone actually wants one printing for themselves let me know via private message and i could print some off easily enough in exchange for you crossing my palm with an adequate quantity of silver to cover the plastic used to print it and my time to keep an eye on the printer.


----------

